# Apart from Women what's expensive and worth bringing from the UK eg PAINT



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I hope the title got your attention. Sorry girls.

I have just read on another Forum that someone went for Paint and it cost 10/15euro per litre. 

My question is: What is expensive and worth buying in the UK and bringing with me? 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Anything electrical or multimedia. Computers etc.
If you are buying beds here they are a different size, be aware of this for bedding etc. Bedding and soft furnishings are also expensive. Pillows are Krap, bring loads as the humidity will destroy them at a rate you won't believe.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
My suggestion is: Bring a sxxxt load of money


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

If you like reading (feminist critiques perhaps?) I would suggest bringing lots of books. Amazon is good, but delivery can be quite pricey and book shops/exchanges tend to have limited stock. I really miss books and newspapers, not the same reading online.

If you are into posh aftershave and smellies I would bring them too (and sun protection lotion, that is an awful price) Garden tools are much more expensive here as well (or they are in my neck of the woods, perhaps different elsewhere)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bebopalula said:


> If you like reading (feminist critiques perhaps?) I would suggest bringing lots of books. Amazon is good, but delivery can be quite pricey and book shops/exchanges tend to have limited stock. I really miss books and newspapers, not the same reading online.
> 
> If you are into posh aftershave and smellies I would bring them too (and sun protection lotion, that is an awful price) Garden tools are much more expensive here as well (or they are in my neck of the woods, perhaps different elsewhere)



With regards to books.....there is a book exchange at *Unionjacs* in Tornada 
And the *International Ladies Club* have a thriving 2nd hand book section. 3 books for 2 euros and they keep channging. The money raised goes to local charities


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> With regards to books.....there is a book exchange at *Unionjacs* in Tornada
> And the *International Ladies Club* have a thriving 2nd hand book section. 3 books for 2 euros and they keep channging. The money raised goes to local charities


It "hurts" to say that, but regarding my friends, at unionjacs they "trust" you and let you bring home as many books you want, without any exchange, and they trust you to bring them back when you finish reading, and if you can, they will put on any books you don`t want anymore. 
Hope my friends haven`t lied to me
Believe the international ladies do the same
What charities?


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> With regards to books.....there is a book exchange at *Unionjacs* in Tornada
> And the *International Ladies Club* have a thriving 2nd hand book section. 3 books for 2 euros and they keep channging. The money raised goes to local charities


Thanks Siobhan, Too far for me unfortunately, plenty of similar places on the Algarve, but out here I am stuck with reading the back of the cornflake packet!


----------

